# Callochromis melanostigma and Xenotilapia flavipinnis



## thepack (Nov 16, 2008)

Has anyone kept groups of these two species in the same tank?

I am about to try this combination,along with other various tangs in a 220 gal. aquarium.
What are your experiences, or thoughts on a community such as this?
the other fish will be; Syno.petricola (6), Alto.compressiceps (6), Cyprichromis leptostoma, (10) ,and Eretmodus cyanostictus (6)

Hope to hear some advice soon.
All the Best
Reid
Ps. Adjustments will be made if and when necessary.


----------

